# What's the biggest type of Mantis?



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 18, 2010)

I want the biggest type of mantis there is, and I've tried looking it up but each website gives me different information.

Is it the Chinese Mantis or Giant Asian Mantis?

Thanks


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the difference is negligible... considering you're talking millimeters and variations within each species. Both are a large mantis.


----------



## massaman (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the biggest species may be the Tenodera or the Archimantis or one of ths Toxodera mantis that look more like a branch I think which would be like six inches or maybe more but dont think the biggest mantis would be in culture in the U.S!


----------



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay thanks guys  I googled the Archimantis, and those are huge!  

If you had to choose, what would you guys consider getting? a Chinese or Giant Asian?


----------



## massaman (Jan 18, 2010)

Being I had both and and working on the giant asians right now I would prob stick with the giant asians they seem little more easier to keep alive after they hatch from ooths then the chinese mantis but thats only my opinion.The chinese are prone to have high death rates after hatching and keeping them alive is little harder for a easy species to maintain but depends on what factors I guess on how well you raise them but its a matter of ones personal tastes but besides those two I would also look into the shield mantis they may not be as big but is a beautiful species to watch and take care of and I have 6 of them plus 4 mating pairs of giant asians but giving them time to mature little more before I try to breed them!


----------



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay :lol: Thanks for the help. Giant Asian it is


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 18, 2010)

Toxodera denticulata


----------



## massaman (Jan 18, 2010)

dont you have to add a link or something to where you got that toxodera image?


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 18, 2010)

that's a HUGE mantis omg. Toxodera denticulata. if u want a link to that pick just right click and go to properties and copy the link. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2067/172146..._3c3c2a13cc.jpg


----------



## Opivy (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, that toxodera is awesome! Took me a few seconds to realize where the mantis was.


----------



## leptomeson (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you need split your question to longest mantis and heaviest mantis. Toxodera is very long but for sure not as heavy like Hierodula, etc.

Same is problem in other groups f. e. beetles.

Problem is with weight of insects - this problem is waiting for breeders. Moreover it varies a lot by same animal, but we can assume well fed female just prior ooth laying will have highest weigh.

But I trully believe this information have some scientific value - so weigh your insect!



Opivy said:


> wow, that toxodera is awesome! Took me a few seconds to realize where the mantis was.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 19, 2010)

You may want to clarify your question to either "What is the biggest type of mantis known on earth?" or "What is the biggest mantis in culture available to get or buy?" The answers to both are different.


----------



## massaman (Jan 19, 2010)

biggest mantis in the U.S is the chinese but elsewhere it different esp on different continents or countries


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm currently keeping Heterochaeta orientalis (most likely), they are pre-sub, and already measure up to over 8 cm. I have no idea how long they get once adult, but I should find out by early spring.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2010)

One of my collection.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 19, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> One of my collection.


Yen, the lobes on the legs of that specimen looks exactly similar to our Toxo nymph. It could be the same species as ours. Here's a couple of Japanese photos of a_ Toxodera beieri_ adult:

Photo 1

Photo 2

What do you think? Are they similar? That dead specimen is probably discoloured though.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2010)

I think this one might be _Toxodera denticulata_ adult female. T. beieri does not get close to this size.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 19, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> I think this one might be _Toxodera denticulata_ adult female. T. beieri does not get close to this size.


I see, very interesting!


----------



## Christian (Jan 19, 2010)

Yen's specimen is _Toxodera maxima_. Both _T. denticulata_ and _T. beieri_ are slightly smaller, with _T. beieri _being almost as large as _T. maxima_.

The specimen in the first pic is _Paratoxodera marshallae_.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy Cow! That is huge!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 19, 2010)

Christian said:


> Yen's specimen is _Toxodera maxima_. Both _T. denticulata_ and _T. beieri_ are slightly smaller, with _T. beieri _being almost as large as _T. maxima_.The specimen in the first pic is _Paratoxodera marshallae_.


Thanks for the info Christian. Another new name for me.

Shaik, your guess is closer than my original thought haha! Sorry for the confusion Bro.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 19, 2010)

Christian said:


> Yen's specimen is _Toxodera maxima_. Both _T. denticulata_ and _T. beieri_ are slightly smaller, with _T. beieri _being almost as large as _T. maxima_.The specimen in the first pic is _Paratoxodera marshallae_.


That's very good info right there Christian. Much appreciated!

No worries Yen!


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw a thread some time ago and I haven't been able to find it. It was a Guess the Weight type thing, with several mantises on a scale. Hierodula was second heaviest, but another was even bigger. Chinese mantis in comparison was half the weight of Hierodula.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Sep 14, 2011)

this topic is niiiiiice lol any updates on toxo.info? Yen where did you get your specimen? Share your contact's info or re-sell to me I would love a dried specimen.


----------

